# continental ultra sport vs ultra race?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

What are the differences? also what kind of mileage have you had?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I bought a pair of ultrasports for the winter and hated them. They ride like garden hoses and offer no puncture protection beyond a nice riding tire.


----------



## goose04 (Jun 16, 2002)

used a set of ultra sports on my ride for a while bad puncture protection then switched over to ultra race. Haven't had any problems with the ultra race but those tires are real sticky


----------



## Raceoftruth (Oct 6, 2007)

Ultra sports lasted me exactly 2 rides with a puncture in each. Ultra races are somewhat better but still not as fast as GP4000s or as puncture resistant as 4-seasons or Gatorskins. They seem to be the tires that are specced on new bikes as a way to reduce the cost.

Avoid them both and get race-specific and training tires. It's worth it.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

I have tried the entire conty line.. 

and I would have to say that the Race are a excellent tyre when considering all factors...

INCLUDING PRICE.


Please remember that all tyres cannot do everything.. despite what a manufacturer states...

Everything is a compromise, may it be durability, rolling resistance, puncture resistance, performance in the dry, wet, humid, cold, etc. or any combination of such parameters.

Ultra Race's corner just as well as the 4000s, do to their similar shape (conical-like) they also provide a very supple ride. They are less grippy on hot pavement, but they also last longer and wear longer. Price-wise? they are cheaper, and I am absolutely positive that they are more resistant to cuts than ALL of the higher models.

Tried two sets of 4000s and cuts EVERYWHERE on all four tyres, on my normal routes. Same with my Michelin PR3's. Sure both models are grippy, but at what cost? (flat-wise, and monetarily speaking)

In the end.. of the entire line.. I have come to appreciate the balance that Ultra Race's provide.


----------



## SleepyNinja (Mar 6, 2008)

*Ultra Sport*

I'm currently using a set of ultra sports, and have had 2 punctures. One puncture was a very sharp stone and the other was some sort of packaging staple( pretty sure nothing was gonna stop that staple ). The tires have about 590 miles on them so far and they've been holding up.


----------

